# Good workout program for strength and speed...



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi.
I want to have a workout program that fits with my martial arts workout and tricking.

So I do NOT want to build huge muscles like a bodybuilder, but small and powerfull muscles.

That would suit best since I'm doing tricking & martial arts.

Is it anyone who knows about a good workout program for strength and speed wich is perfect for a tricker/martial artist???

Thanks for answers:yinyang:


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 2, 2008)

Check out crossfit.com; I suspect that their programs will be exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks man! It looks like it's just the program I need.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes cross fit has a great workout.


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 2, 2008)

I found a lot of facts and how to do the exercises and stuff, but I didn't found any specific workout programs or schedule?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you know any weapon material? A good work out would to use a length of pipe about the same size as a weapon you train with. Doesn't sound like much, but it works. You could also try looking for Isometrics and Plyometrics.


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 2, 2008)

Crossfit will leave you sore as hell but its the closest thing to fight prep next to really fighting.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 2, 2008)

Karate_Warrior said:


> I found a lot of facts and how to do the exercises and stuff, but I didn't found any specific workout programs or schedule?


Crossfit has several ways to use it; spend some time on their site.  Look for the Workout of the Day (WOD) on the main page, and you probably want to consider Getting Started as a place to begin.


----------



## Ninjamom (Mar 2, 2008)

ExRx has some great info on plyometrics here, as well as information on lifting techniques.  What I like most about these parts of their site are the animations demonstrating the proper technique.  

Plyometrics are GREAT to help you develop speed.  I cannot vouch for the other information on the site, but the plyo exercises will help you a lot with speed.

For specific workout programs: For strength, ask Mr. Yahoo about 'five by five' (5 x 5) programs.  For aerobic/anaerobic endurance, look up interval training, or Tabata intervals.


----------



## Kingindian (Mar 19, 2008)

classic training :
for speed : do the rope jumps (skipping), Bruce Lee said rope jumps are 3 times effective than run. 10 minutes rope jumps = 30 minutes running

for strength...well just do push up , and sit up.


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Apr 7, 2008)

Ketel Bells and Clubbells.


----------

